# biggest arowana pics



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Well got this idea from a topic in the P section. Post the biggest arowana u have so we can c who has/had the biggest. Doesn't matter what kind...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I deleted my older pics-
But I had a 32+ inch silver...Many people remember it...


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 20, 2006)

18-19 inch jardini


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Only pic I have besides my older video-
The scales will give you a size estimate.....









And my 12 inch jardini


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well not the biggest but still nice, first day i got him his colours is more gold than red now and hes only 12-13" just wait till he gets 2' and his colours mature







(kaiju red tailled golden)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice fish people!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

wow bob351... that asian aro is amazing !
These guys go for so much $$$. There's one for sale at a lfs here in Montreal, going for 4000$ (around 24''). The fish is incredible... but so as it's price tag...


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

bob351 said:


> well not the biggest but still nice, first day i got him his colours is more gold than red now and hes only 12-13" just wait till he gets 2' and his colours mature
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ill trade my pirayas for him


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

haha no trades and he was 500$ hes a red tailed old but has nicer colours than what some people pay for chillie reds and super reds







when he gets much bigger and all gold he will be alot nicer


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

bob351 said:


> haha no trades and he was 500$ hes a red tailed old but has nicer colours than what some people pay for chillie reds and super reds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting quite curious about these fish. In what size tank do you keep him ( gallons and footprint) and how long have you had him in there ?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

19" Jardini:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> haha no trades and he was 500$ hes a red tailed old but has nicer colours than what some people pay for chillie reds and super reds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting quite curious about these fish. In what size tank do you keep him ( gallons and footprint) and how long have you had him in there ?
[/quote]
hes going into a 9' by 4' by 2' tank length width hight. with a bunch of breeding stingrays(hopefully), hes in a 4 by 2 by 2 tank now for about 3 months now and when his big tank is done hes going in, but you need at least 7-8 feed long and 30" wide to keep one for life and a lid lol







and draco beautiful jar and wow what a picture







, nice aros everyone


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

bob351 said:


> haha no trades and he was 500$ hes a red tailed old but has nicer colours than what some people pay for chillie reds and super reds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting quite curious about these fish. In what size tank do you keep him ( gallons and footprint) and how long have you had him in there ?
[/quote]
hes going into a 9' by 4' by 2' tank length width hight. with a bunch of breeding stingrays(hopefully), hes in a 4 by 2 by 2 tank now for about 3 months now and when his big tank is done hes going in, but you need at least 7-8 feed long and 30" wide to keep one for life and a lid lol







and draco beautiful jar and wow what a picture







, nice aros everyone








[/quote]

I guess he'll be a happy fish in such a HUGE tank !
Are you building that by yourself ? And if so, will it be made out of cement ?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> haha no trades and he was 500$ hes a red tailed old but has nicer colours than what some people pay for chillie reds and super reds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting quite curious about these fish. In what size tank do you keep him ( gallons and footprint) and how long have you had him in there ?
[/quote]
hes going into a 9' by 4' by 2' tank length width hight. with a bunch of breeding stingrays(hopefully), hes in a 4 by 2 by 2 tank now for about 3 months now and when his big tank is done hes going in, but you need at least 7-8 feed long and 30" wide to keep one for life and a lid lol







and draco beautiful jar and wow what a picture







, nice aros everyone








[/quote]

I guess he'll be a happy fish in such a HUGE tank !
Are you building that by yourself ? And if so, will it be made out of cement ?
[/quote]
no its going to be glass all sides so far, but if glass costs to much then concrete blockes fillied with rebar and cement will probably be my way. its going to get started in the summer so he has a while in there still


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are some nice fish guys! I love them. My petstore has a giant one pushing 20 + inches.


----------

